# Kenwood Amp Model Numbers '97-'98



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm looking for some Kenwood 4 channel amp model numbers from about 1997-1998 time period. I had a Kenwood 4 channel, I think it did 50 watts a channel...I vaguely remember what it looked like but I for sure can't remember what the model number was. Can someone help me out plz?


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Bought in 1999
I have a KAC-424 20w x 2 @ 4 ohms Max 40w x 2 
We even figured out how to bridge it.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks, brought back a few memories... I think it was a KAC-846...big white amp. Was pushing MBQuart 160.03 coaxials in the doors of my Chevy back then. Stopped using it cause it wasn't as strong as I liked...got a Punch 400.4 and was happy with that cause it jammed. Was sitting around so I gave it to a girlfriend. I still know her...wonder if she has it lying around somewhere...


----------



## XKWISIT1 (Apr 2, 2009)

The KAC-742 was rated at 30x4 and 60x4 max


----------



## MADXF (Jun 30, 2010)

Is it possible it was a little earlier? 
KAC-943 was from '94, rated at 50x4 @ 12V


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

MADXF said:


> Is it possible it was a little earlier?
> KAC-943 was from '94, rated at 50x4 @ 12V


I don't think so, the 846 looks like the one I had...943 is similiar but not the same. 846 also did 50x4 if I read it correctly. I bought it new and installed it in a '97 Chevy. Don't see those amps around much. If I saw one in the right condition I would pick it up just for nostalgia's sake.


----------



## MADXF (Jun 30, 2010)

Yeah fair enough.

I've been running a 943 for about 11 years (not a bad $75 investment back then), and recently picked up a 923 ($26) to add to my system. 
They are pretty strong amps. Maybe not as flashy, or efficient as these days, but they certainly get the job done and pretty well. They've certainly proven themselves for reliability.
Surprisingly I ran a 2ohm load, bridged, for about 8 years and the amp never went in to protection; overload or thermal. It did run the fan after a few songs of heavyish bass though.


----------

